# bigger rack sale/swop leeds



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

i now have spare due to my new racks over 20 breeding boxes,7 different types of racks,galvanised weld mesh full roll not been used its 36 inch high and 6 metres long,i also have wire staples,i also have some pet cages which someone can have for free i just need to make room.the other items are for sale or swop,will swop snake or for these types of mice Dutch ,Variegated,Tricolour ,Chinchilla may consider other ones but would have to be extremely good quality may drop off,no time wasters will not hold as need these gone asap as need the room


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,
I would be very interested in the 20 breeding boxes and a rack. I am just over on the edge of the North Yorkshire Moors so could have a run over and have a look this week.

Thanks


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Hunterscliff said:


> Hello,
> I would be very interested in the 20 breeding boxes and a rack. I am just over on the edge of the North Yorkshire Moors so could have a run over and have a look this week.
> 
> Thanks


 yes pm me


----------

